# Quit NOW!



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

> A man is waiting for his wife to give birth. The doctor
comes
> in and informs the dad that his son was born without
torso, arms
> or legs. The son is just a head! But the dad loves his son
and
> raises him as well as he can, with love and compassion.
>
> After 21 years, the son is now old enough for his first
drink.
> Dad takes him to the bar, tearfully tells the son he is
proud
> of him and orders up the biggest, strongest drink for his
boy.
>
> With all the bar patrons looking on curiously and the
bartender
> shaking his head in disbelief, the boy takes his first sip
of
> alcohol.
>
> Swoooop! A torso pops out!
>
> The bar is dead silent; then bursts into a whoop of joy.
The
> father, shocked, begs his son to drink again.
>
> The patrons chant "Take another drink"!
>
> Swoooop! Two arms pops out. The bar goes wild. The father,
crying
> and wailing, begs his son to drink again.
>
> The patrons chant "Take another drink"!
>
> The bartender ignores the whole affair.
>
> By now the boy is getting tipsy, and with his new
> hands, he reaches down, grabs his drink and guzzles the
last of
> it.
>
> Swoooop! Two legs pop out.
>
> The bar is in chaos. The father falls to his knees and
tearfully
> thanks God.
>
> The boy stands up on his new legs and stumbles to the
left....then
> to the right....
> right through the front door, into the street, where a
truck
> runs over him and kills him instantly. The bar falls
silent. The
> father moans in grief.
>
> The bartender sighs and says...
>
> (wait for it)
>
> (it's coming)
>
> (ready?)
>
> "He should have quit while he was a head!"


----------



## phil (May 7, 2002)

ha ha


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

[smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

LOL ;D


----------

